# Updated pics



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

Some recent pics of my 135gl.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice and clean looking..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice tank i like the coral.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Sweet Reef...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Love that rock work. Killer.

Needs a Blue background though....


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

beautiful tank and aquascape, but i think a pack ground would help to hide all of the equipment.


----------



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

I would put a background but the fluval tubes have suction cups and well not stick to background.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i am going to have my rockwork like that as well. i want a blank spot in the middle. i think it's cool. your tank is super clean looking, and the anem is nice!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hmm, how about a black piece of thin acrylic you could just stand it agains the back and use a little tape to hold it. or glue it if you wnat to be really ambitious.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the suction cups will work well on a plastic background. it will make it look two times better. nice looking reef. whats with the eggcrate in the power compact place? or is that just a reflection in the pic?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Killer looking reef all it needs is a background and some fish


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Show Off









Just kiddin that's tight man!

Where are the fish?
Hiding?

Must b nice

How long u been building that for?


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks sweet and really clean. Nice set up.


----------



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

First off thanks for all complements. Second that is egg crate on top of the tank not on the compacts. I had never thought about acrylic for my background thanks for the idea. Third i have just purchased a green carpet anemone, So i should have some pics up soon. I have had tank running for over year but i just turned into my reef mid january. I had the 72gl reef so i just put everything in the 135gl. It kinda sucked getting rid of my big porc puffer and emp snapper but they needed a way bigger tank.


----------

